# Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns durch Dr. Thomas Günther
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> *Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF​*
> *Die Fusion zwischen dem Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV) und dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) ist gescheitert. Drei vier Stimmen fehlten dem VDSF für die Fusion nachdem der DAV der einstimmig dafür war.*
> Das große Fusionsfest in Berlin wurde abgesagt. Die Kandidatin für das neue Amt der Präsidentin war vor Ort und musste miterleben, dass der VDSF keine Mehrheit für die Gründung des neuen Verbandes zustande brachte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



> Der Tag, von dem an die öffentliche Kritik an den Hinterzimmerfunktionären immer lauter werden und nicht mehr verstummen wird.


Naja, da nehm ich mal schlicht in Anspruch, dass wir schon seit Jahren dazu nicht verstummt sind - trotz aller Versuche bis hin zu Anzeigen gegen uns ;-))))
Das fängt also beleibe nicht erst mit dem heutigen Tag an und wäre eh nie verstummt..



> Es ist der Tag, an dem der Aufbruch zu einer demokratischen Angelfischereiorganisation in Deutschland seinen Anfang genommen hat


Auch das muss sich erst noch beweisen..............

Bei allem Wohlwollen und Respekt gegenüber Niedersachsen und Michael Kuhr:
Das war bis jetzt ja alles erstmal taktisch...

Jetzt, auf die lange Linie und im Fortgang muss da bewiesen werden!!!

Dass das eben nicht nur mal ein zuckendes Lichtlein, sondern ein wirklicher Kulturwandel war..

Ich habe die Hoffnung da ja nie aufgegeben - die Skepsis aber auch nicht..

40 Jahre zur Kommunikation mit den Anglern nicht fähige Verbände prägen da schon..........


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*

100% beim DAV - hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Ich denke allerdings, dass 2013 die Stimmen ausreichen werden für die 75% oder die Mindeststimmenzahl wird einfach herabgesetzt #c
Im Moment weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich von der ganzen Sache halten soll...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da nehm ich mal schlicht in Anspruch, dass wir schon seit Jahren dazu nicht verstummt sind - trotz aller Versuche bis hin zu Anzeigen gegen uns ;-))))
> Das fängt also beleibe nicht erst mit dem heutigen Tag an und wäre eh nie verstummt..
> 
> 
> ...



Klasing und Kuhr - das sind im Moment die Namen. Ob's taktisch war - naja, die Geschichte ist da bekanntlich großzügiger als Internetforen es gemeinhin sind. Vor aller Augen steht die Erfahrung, dass die schärfsten (verhasstesten) Kritiker zu Lobesliedern in der Lage sind, wenn man aus dem Hinterzimmer rauskommt. Und da kann ich mir manchen vorstellen, der sich sagt: Das kann ich aber auch! Und das ist die Wirkung, die von den Aktionen Klasing und Kuhr ausgeht. Mitglieder nicht mehr als bloßes Zahl- und Stimmvieh zu sehen, als wären es Minderheitsaktionäre in einem Konzern. Dieser Driss muss ein Ende haben. Die Verbände sind für die Mitglieder da und nicht umgekehrt. Und fusioniert wird, wenn die Mitglieder es wollen, nicht weil M&M es wollen. Basta!
(Hohl mir mal ne Flasche Bier....)


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*

Da komm ich doch gerade von einer Geburtstagsparty und muss das lesen...
hab es noch nicht wirklich verstanden ,aber es reicht noch dazu das wie immer nur Chaos ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



> Die Verbände sind für die Mitglieder da und nicht umgekehrt. Und fusioniert wird, wenn die Mitglieder es wollen,


Da haben wir nen Dissens - die Verbände sollten für Angler da sein...

Die das ja auch alles bezahlen - die Mitglieder sind aber die Vereine (im Land) oder die Landesverbände (im Bund)...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wir nen Dissens - die Verbände sollten für Angler da sein...
> 
> Die das ja auch alles bezahlen - die Mitglieder sind aber die Vereine (im Land) oder die Landesverbände (im Bund)...



Ruhig, Brauner, keinen Dissens.
Ich habe mit Mitglieder wirklich die Basis gemeint. Die sich natürlich in lokalen und regionalen Hierarchien organisiert. Ich habe es im VDSF immer gehasst, dass man als Mitglied gezählt wurde, wenn man mit der Verbandsmacht prunken wollte, aber dass man als Nichtmitglied behandelt wurde, wenn man mitreden wollte. Zu den Mitgliedern in dem von mir verwendeten Sinn gehören auch die indirekten, besser mittelbaren und mehrfach mittelbaren Mitglieder. Also all diejenigen, von denen legal die Kohle kommt.
Alles tutti?
Schau Dir mal die Homepage vom VDSF heute Abend an und kotz mal richtig!


----------



## bacalo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*

@ Brotfisch
Schau Dir mal die Homepage vom VDSF heute Abend an und kotz mal richtig![/QUOTE]


#cMal recherchiert und nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht ein Link verfügbar? Danke dir!


----------



## Knispel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Aalredl schrieb:


> 100% beim DAV - hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> Ich denke allerdings, dass 2013 die Stimmen ausreichen werden für die 75% oder die Mindeststimmenzahl wird einfach herabgesetzt #c
> Im Moment weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich von der ganzen Sache halten soll...


 
Das war eine offene Probeabstimmung - eine geheime Abstimmung ist beantragt worden - ich schätze einmal, da hätte das Ergebnis anders ausgesehen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



bacalo schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> Schau Dir mal die Homepage vom VDSF heute Abend an und kotz mal richtig!




#cMal recherchiert und nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht ein Link verfügbar? Danke dir![/QUOTE]

Wahrscheinlich genau dies war gemeint.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Klasing und Kuhr - das sind im Moment die Namen. Ob's taktisch war - naja, die Geschichte ist da bekanntlich großzügiger als Internetforen es gemeinhin sind. Vor aller Augen steht die Erfahrung, dass die schärfsten (verhasstesten) Kritiker zu Lobesliedern in der Lage sind, wenn man aus dem Hinterzimmer rauskommt. Und da kann ich mir manchen vorstellen, der sich sagt: Das kann ich aber auch! Und das ist die Wirkung, die von den Aktionen Klasing und Kuhr ausgeht. Mitglieder nicht mehr als bloßes Zahl- und Stimmvieh zu sehen


 
Ich sehe das für die Zukunft optimistisch! Wie will man erklären, dass man zukünftig die Informationen nicht veröffentlichen will? Man ist jetzt einen großen und für alle sichtbaren Schritt nach vorne gegangen. Man ist über seinen eigenen Schatten gesprungen und hat die Basis informiert. Es werden Weitere Verbände dem Vorbild der beiden Verbände LSFV NDS und LSFV SH folgen- davon bin ich überzeugt! Und somit wird es für die bisherige Hinterzimmermauschelei schwerer werden- und irgendwann auch zu Ende sein! Nämlich dann, wenn die bisherigen alten Köpfe verstehen, dass ihre Zeit abgelaufen ist. Auch wenn es noch dauern kann- die Zeit spielt da für uns...

Wird es nicht schon einmal Zeit für einen neuen Thread "Schuldzuweisungen und Wunden lecken nach der gescheiterten Fusion"...?


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das war eine offene Probeabstimmung - eine geheime Abstimmung ist beantragt worden - ich schätze einmal, da hätte das Ergebnis anders ausgesehen.



Es ist gar keine geheime Abstimmung in der DAV-Versammlung beantragt worden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das für die Zukunft optimistisch! Wie will man erklären, dass man zukünftig die Informationen nicht veröffentlichen will? Man ist jetzt einen großen und für alle sichtbaren Schritt nach vorne gegangen. Man ist über seinen eigenen Schatten gesprungen und hat die Basis informiert. Es werden Weitere Verbände dem Vorbild der beiden Verbände LSFV NDS und LSFV SH folgen- davon bin ich überzeugt! Und somit wird es für die bisherige Hinterzimmermauschelei schwerer werden- und irgendwann auch zu Ende sein! Nämlich dann, wenn die bisherigen alten Köpfe verstehen, dass ihre Zeit abgelaufen ist. Auch wenn es noch dauern kann- die Zeit spielt da für uns...
> 
> Wird es nicht schon einmal Zeit für einen neuen Thread "Schuldzuweisungen und Wunden lecken nach der gescheiterten Fusion"...?



Nää, sorry.

Diejenigen, die jetzt immer noch an dieser Fusion festhalten und weitermachen wollen, *können* gar nicht öffentlich und wahrheitsgemäß informieren.

Würden sie das machen, brauchen sie sich im März gar nicht zu einer weiteren Abstimmung zu treffen, weil dann aber auch der letzte Phantast einsehen muss, dass diese Fusion eine Totgeburt ist. 

Es gibt nur eine einzige vernünftige und zukunftsträchtige Erklärung, die man jetzt noch veröffentlichen kann.

_" Werte Angler,

wir, die Präsidien der an den Fusionsbemühungen maßgeblich beteiligten Landesverbände, sowie die Präsidien der beiden Bundesverbände müssen eingestehen, auf voller Breite gescheitert zu sein.
Wir müssen ferner feststellen, dass wir weder der Komplexität, noch den handwerklichen Anforderungen eines solchen Prozesses gewachsen waren.

Wir übernehmen die volle Verantworung für dieses Ergebnis und treten geschlossen von unseren Ämtern zurück." _

Und nein, in diesen Zeilen ist kein Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*

Die Frage ist doch, wie viele noch an dieser Fusion wirklich festhalten wollen? Was wird sich in den kommenden Wochen noch ereignen? Ich glaube das wird - sobald alle ihre Wunden geleckt haben - eine öffentliche Schlammschlacht beginnen. Niemand will nun einmal Schuld an der Peinlichkeit haben- das sind die typischen Egoismen in der Verbandseierei...Also wird des schwarze Peter von A nach B und von B nach A geschoben- bis nix mehr geht. Und da werden noch einige Details zu Tage kommen.

Durch die Veröffentlichungen der ersten Verbände werden in meinen Augen andere unter Durck geraten. Mal schauen ob es eine Eintagsfliege in SH war oder nicht. Eventuell ist man dort endlich aufgewacht und hat gemerkt, dass man nicht mehr wie in den 80'ern arbeiten kann. Es gibt mündige Angler die Antworten und Informationen verlangen! Und das wird in der Zukunft sicherlich noch intensiver- es werden sich noch mehr dafür interessieren...


----------



## Franky (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Homepage vom VDSF heute Abend an und kotz mal richtig!



Schön, dass die Forellen als "Fisch des Jahres 2013" gekürt wurden. Es herrscht also doch eine große Einigkeit an diesem Tag...


----------



## movo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Flop an der Havel – Schockwellen im VDSF*

Ich habe mir die Beiträge aufmerksam durchgelesen. Konnte aber nicht richtig verstehen, wofür Michael Kuhr kritisiert wird. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? 
Vielen Dank


----------

